

Meet Clojure - dmix
http://meetclj.raynes.me/

======
ryanklee
As both an inexperienced programmer and as someone trying to learn Clojure, I
can testify that this fills are real wide and gaping hole in otherwise
existing Clojure materials. It's tough as nuts taking Clojure on as one of
your first languages. Most materials assume a great deal of programming
efficiency and experience of the reader. I'm happy as hell that this is being
published.

